# I'm thinkin' babies?



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

I know this is a hard call to make, but advice is much needed! My pygmy dug a hole under the chain link fence to go see the neighbors. The "neighbors" are a bunch of neubain bucks of all different sizes and ages. They were kept closely secured area with a 6 foot chain linked fence with a padlocked gate. When my little girl went over to say hello to these fellers, they actually pushed on the gate so hard it popped the latch that still was padlocked. I saw them do it and ran over to get her. She immediatly started running towards me and that's when the boys went ballistic. They cornered her against the fence, and well, had their way with her. I was able to break it up pretty quickly, but I'm afraid the damage was already done. 
We weren't planning on having babies, as she lives with a neutered pygmy, but unfortunately things happen.  I still am unsure if she is indeed pregnant, but I'm leaning more toward the yes. Today she would be day 141 from the day she was bred. She is a little skittish around people, so I couldn't get the best pictures without someone holding her. So, let me know what you think!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Unless you're milking her, then yes - she wouldn't have that udder if she wasn't pregnant.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd say yes, she is bred. 
What is her age? Has she kidded before? Do you have a vet alerted to be called? This may not be a pleasant experience.


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

any advice? I am worried that her baby or babies will be too big for her since she was bred with a bigger buck. What kind of things should I plan for? What "signs" should I look for? I tried feeling her back end, and I think it feels kinda mushy, but I have never done this before and I don't know exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks preg to me too. Hopefully you wont have issues, might want to have your vet on speed dial just in case.
You want to look for udder fill up, restlessness as in getting up & down & pawing the straw (nesting) long amber goo. She may get unusually friendly & needy.


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

I know I ask a lot of questions, so sorry. But any ideas as to when she could kid? I have heard conflicting reports on how long pygmies carry, so I thought I'd ask that as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Has she kidded before? How old is she?


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

no, she has never kidded before.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Miniature breeds usually kid around day 145 and standard breeds usually kid around day 150. 

Fill free to ask as many questions as you need to. We're here to help and learn too!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, this doe is walking on her dew claws on the hind feet. Either she is elderly or she seriously needs a Bo.Se shot or both. She needs the Selenium to make good pushing contractions during labor. I would get that into her ASAP.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Bubasbabe said:


> any advice? I am worried that her baby or babies will be too big for her since she was bred with a bigger buck. What kind of things should I plan for? What "signs" should I look for? I tried feeling her back end, and I think it feels kinda mushy, but I have never done this before and I don't know exactly what I'm looking for.


None of my does go on a specific day; I have just as many day 145's as day 155's. Watch for the mucus plug, and any unusual behavior. All of my girls separate from other goats, look a bit confused, and will make 'momma noises' and call at their stomachs the day they go into labor. I've never had luck with ligs or looking at udders. The goo will come out an almost thin white strand at first, then a clear/yellow 'stringer.' Once you see a stringer, you'll have less than 12 hours. Watch for it to turn amber. If you see her pushing for a long time and nothing happens, call your vet immediately. Don't wait, but don't panic; she'll pick up on it. Be prepared to assist your vet if necessary, or find someone with small hands who would be willing to; I'd read up on birthing positions, etc., as few vets have experience assisting pygmy goats. Pygmies can have a hard time giving birth to average-sized babies, so a full sized nubian kid may end up being a c-section. Hopefully she'll have multiple kids, but I HAVE seen some monstrously large kids (5 lbs or so) come out fine from small pygmy does, some without assistance.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oooh boy..yes I'd say she's pregnant, and yes be prepared for a bad scenario. It's possible she'll have a smooth delivery with little to no assistance, but a pygmy bred to a big buck usually equals a lot of pain for both the doe and owner. 
She's never kidded before and young I'm assuming, which could only make things more difficult :/ .

1) have a vet ready to call, maybe two you can trust in case one can't help you at the time. Ask their advice now, and tell them what's up.

2) get your kidding kit ready and read up on labor signs, delivery and the care of kids. 

3) pray hard, keep fingers crossed for a good delivery, and don't leave her side if she's ready to go!


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok, I can't count. She is at day 134, not 141.  I'm getting a little ahead of myself.


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

what is a bo.se shot? How can you tell she walks on her dew claws? Sorry, this is foreign to me.  We take good care of both of our goats and give them plenty of grain and fresh alfalfa we grow ourselves. They love to eat the weeds around their home. They live in a pond that is about 1/2 acre in size, fully enclosed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Her pasterns are very broken down in the pictures. A Bo.Se shot is selenium and vitamin E. It is necessary in many parts of the country. It must be bought at your vet's being RX only. 

So the doe has had grain through the 3rd trimester of pregnancy? A lot of grain?


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

I reread my post and meant to put grain and plenty of alfalfa.. The grain is more like a treat for them. We have a feeder that distributes grain on the ground for the ducks, and the goats get a little bit too. It probably equals a small handful is all.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, that's good. That much shouldn't grow babies bigger. Alfalfa is good for calcium and browse is good as well. 

Do you have an extension service in your area? Many times you can call them and they can tell you if you are in a selenium deficient area. Most farm fields are deficient though from years of crops and fertilizer depleting the soil. 
There is a gel you can order since we have a bit more time.


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

Good to know! I doubt we have an extension service. We live in the country, population 2500 ish. Our "big" town is 80 miles away. I will call the vet thats 10 miles away and see about getting some gel. Poor thing, I didnt know. We've had goats for years (but only boys until now) and I had no idea this was an issue.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do they have loose minerals available to them? Something like Manna-Pro or Sweetlix?


----------



## Bubasbabe (Dec 30, 2014)

No, but I will make sure to add it to my list. I ordered the selenium gel and tomorrow I will have the hubs pick up a goat lick from the tractor supply store. thanks for all your help thus far!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That is really important so yes, either get Bo.Se from the vet or Selenium/vitaminE gel from www.Jefferslivestock.com The Bo.Se is an injection and works faster. Loose minerals should be available free choice for both goats. They will eat what they need of them daily.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Manna pro is a loose mineral. Goats can't lick enough from a block to get what they need. Good luck with your kidding


----------

